# 4 Reasons Why You Should Photograph Concrete



## nerwin (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got done reading this article posted by Digital Photography School and I found it kind of interesting. 

4 Reasons Why You Should Photograph Concrete

I don't think I ever really considered photographing the details of concrete, it just never occurred to me. After reading this article, I'm definitely going to look at concrete a different way. 

Concrete is everywhere and it can be so unique...if you look close enough that is.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 25, 2017)

It makes for a great portrait backdrop in many cases, without having to pay a ton of money for a seamless that looks identical.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2017)

I agree but I read it in a Hedgcoe book. The project was about textures and creative thinking... here is one from the project. Film. I did two projects that day, architecture and texture.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 25, 2017)

I photograph concrete all the time. You live in the city you see a lot of concrete.









And when you get good with concrete you can advance to asphalt.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 25, 2017)

The concrete around me is my garage floor and a few walls in my basement where it's visible lol.


----------

